# Substitute for DAP Derusto paint on metal roof



## HRHI (Nov 19, 2006)

Need to repaint a metal roof. Last painted in 1993 with DAP - Derusto - oil-base - semi-gloss - green. Paint no longer available. Any idea on what Brand or type of paint to use in Ohio. Old paint is sticking good with a few rust spots.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

DTM should overcoat fine, i'd check with the man for warranties sake though.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

Buy something from Highland International and have it Shipped to you... Tell them Eric from Wolverine Coatings recommended them... 

They have some excellent products! You'll be glad you did!
http://www.highland-international.com/contact.htm


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

We deal in Douglas and Davis Oils and Sampson's DTM for roofs. I think Davis has one of the best oil roof finishes I've ever seen. It flows and levels extremely well and looks like glass when dry. Sampson's DTM is the best acrylic I've seen for roofs. It has the advantage of being speced for roofs and the company will back it up. It also has the best adhesion to glossy finishes, even oil, that I've ever seen. All three of these are regional companies though, so they may be hard to find depending on where you are. Industrial Oils usually work well on roofs as well. Even though it was never speced for it, we use to sell a lot of Duron Duraclad for roofs and never had any issues with it. Edit: Come to think of it, I don't think Derusto was ever speced for roofs either. If you want a similar product you could try Rustoleum or Hammerite Rust Cap. Rustoleum bought Derusto and put them out of business.


----------

